# Falsche Auflösungsausgabe bei sehr vielen spielen



## thychi (13. Januar 2010)

*Falsche Auflösungsausgabe bei sehr vielen spielen*

Hallo!
Also wie der Titel schon verrät, geben mehrere Spiele seit neustem eine falsche Auflösung aus, obwohl im Spielmenü die vermeintlich richtige angegeben ist. Betroffen sind unter anderen Dirt 2 und Prince of Persia.
Ich stelle also in den Grafikeinstellungen des Games 1280*960*85Hz ein, aber das Spiel gibt nur eine geringere Auflösung bei weniger Hertz aus, wodurch ein deutliches Flimmern entsteht (kann auch sein, dass nur geringere Hertz-Zahl ausgegeben wird. Bild ist halt verschoben und flimmert). Bei Dirt2 hab ich das Problem durch "ini-tuning" umgangen, aber bei POP bin ich nicht fündig geworden. Davon abgesehn, ist das ja auch kein Zustand. Hat jmd. eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte. Danke schonmal.

T.

System: i7 860, 8gb ddr3, ati hd5770, msi p55-gd65, crt: novita (max. 1280*1024), win 7 x64 ultimate


----------



## ShiZon (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Falsche Auflösungsausgabe bei sehr vielen spielen*

Es könnte auch an deinem Monitor liegen, da CRT's das Problem mit den Flimmern haben, bei z. B. Actionspielen wo es zu schnellen Bildbewegungen kommt schafft der Monitor es nicht da hinter her zu kommen. Zudem haben ältere CRT's starke Bildverzögerung.


----------



## thychi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Falsche Auflösungsausgabe bei sehr vielen spielen*

Naja, das schließe ich eher aus, da 85 Hz ausreichen sollten. Wie gesagt, das problem liegt daran, dass er trotz eingestellter 85Hz nur 60Hz ausgiebt. Erinnert mich stark an den 60Hz-Bug von Windows XP.


----------



## ShiZon (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Falsche Auflösungsausgabe bei sehr vielen spielen*



thychi schrieb:


> Naja, das schließe ich eher aus, da 85 Hz ausreichen sollten. Wie gesagt, das problem liegt daran, dass er trotz eingestellter 85Hz nur 60Hz ausgiebt. Erinnert mich stark an den 60Hz-Bug von Windows XP.



Ich sehe jetzt erst das zu Windows 7 nutzt, was aber sein könnte das Windows 7 nicht mehr für CRT's konzipiert wurde, das ist das einzigste was ich mir vorstellen kann und deswegen die 60 Hz Grenze, ich kenne mich mit Windows 7 fast gar nicht aus, bitte nicht steinigen, es ist nur eine Vermutung. Äh 1280x960 ist doch Breitbild, hast du deinen Monitor schon mal auf 75 Hz bei maximaler Auflösung betrieben und dreh doch mal bei Spielen die Auflösung auf 1024x768 ggf. 800x600 runter.


----------



## boerigard (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Falsche Auflösungsausgabe bei sehr vielen spielen*

Hab ich nicht mal was gelesen vom 59 Hz-Bug unter Windows 7? 
Was passiert eigentlich, wenn du unter maximaler Auslösung deines CRTs spielst (1280x1024)?


----------



## thychi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Falsche Auflösungsausgabe bei sehr vielen spielen*

So, da ich zur Zeit nicht sehr häufig zum Zocken komme, gibt's erst jetzt ne Antwort. Ich hab das mal getestet mit der vollen Auflösung(1280x1024) und siehe da, es klappt wieder. Schade dass es nicht auch in 1280x960 einwandfrei funktioniert, weil das ein 5:4-Monitor ist und demnach ich lieber eine 5:4-Auflösung bevorzuge. Aber solange das wenigstens funktioniert, ist es schon in Ordnung. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

